
Ask HN: What Bookmark Manager (Self Hosting Only) Do You Use? - ekianjo
Hi. I was using Shiori (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;go-shiori&#x2F;shiori) until recently but it looks like it&#x27;s now archived and will not be updated anymore. I am looking for something similar and ideally with several maintainers that I could self host. Any suggestion?
======
mraza007
I don't use a bookmark manager but I currently host my bookmarks in csv file
and serve them as an api. Then I wrote a simple flask app that uses that api
to display those bookmarks

[1][https://github.com/mraza007/useful-
bookmarks/tree/flask](https://github.com/mraza007/useful-bookmarks/tree/flask)

[2][https://bookmarks-flask.herokuapp.com/](https://bookmarks-
flask.herokuapp.com/)

------
stevekemp
I used to store my bookmarks, under revision control, in a simple file which
I'd open locally. The data was wrapped with jQuery to make a simple
filterable/searchable view.

However browser changes mean that executing javascript from file:// resources
no longer works. So it became less appealing:

[https://github.com/skx/bookmarks.public/](https://github.com/skx/bookmarks.public/)

(Running a simple HTTP-server and opening "localhost:1234/bookmarks/" worked,
but it was too annoying for me.

So these days I just dumped them all to an org-mode file, ~/Org/BOOKMARKS.org,
and filter/search via emacs.

------
taffit
You could also check here [1] although I didn't try any of them personally.
Also Shaarli [2] mentioned by 4wQcKBHM seems to fit the requirements well, I
have to try it myself.

[1] [https://github.com/awesome-selfhosted/awesome-
selfhosted#boo...](https://github.com/awesome-selfhosted/awesome-
selfhosted#bookmarks-and-link-sharing)

[2] [https://github.com/shaarli/Shaarli](https://github.com/shaarli/Shaarli)

------
ancymon
Does a software which helps you saving bookmarks really need several
mainteners? Why can't it be just "finished" and no longer be developed? Does
saving bookmarks really need to be (no matter how)"hosted"?

------
darekkay
Static Marks [1], a tool I have written.

[1] [https://darekkay.com/static-marks/](https://darekkay.com/static-marks/)

------
4wQcKBHM
[https://github.com/shaarli/Shaarli](https://github.com/shaarli/Shaarli)

------
d3sandoval
Wallabag. It's fantastic and I use it daily!

